# Australian Government allocates $200.1 million to enhance myGov



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From government relations firm Barton Deakin:









Barton Deakin Brief: Digital Economy Strategy - Barton Deakin







bartondeakin.com





*Barton Deakin Brief: Digital Economy Strategy*

6 May 2021

*Overview*

Today the Prime Minister announced $1.2 billion in funding for a new Digital Economy Strategy.

The Strategy includes eight key initiatives with the aim to modernise Australia’s digital economy.

*Key Initiatives of the Strategy*
...

Enhancing Government Service Delivery

$200.1 million to enhance the ‘myGov’ website for a better user experience.
...


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Government fact sheet:






Enhancing Government Service Delivery | Australia's Digital Economy







digitaleconomy.pmc.gov.au





*Streamlined and simpler myGov*

The Government is enhancing myGov. The system, which was established in 2013, is the main portal for Australians to access government services online and is currently used by nearly 20 million Australians.

The changes to myGov will deliver a simpler and more tailored experience for Australians based on their preferences and interactions, through streamlined and enhanced digital delivery of the government services they need.

The time saved alone from these enhancements is estimated to generate benefits across the economy totalling $3.6 billion over 10 years.

myGov enhancements will include:

an advanced service dashboard and document upload functionality to allow people to view and manage their upcoming payments, claims, debt status and activities all in one place, saving people time and hassle
a digital assistant and notification functionality, making it easier for Australians to find the services that meet their needs, whether that be seeking childcare providers or disaster relief support.


----------

